# iPad and iPhone 4S



## brandylee8288 (Jan 31, 2012)

We have a Netgear N600 wireless router setup at my work. The wireless is most definitely working because we have two computers in the back connected to it as well as the one I am currently typing this post on.  Moving forward. We have been trying to connect an iPad and an iPhone 4S to it for the last hour with no luck. I know the password we are typing in is correct. I went into the router settings and verified that the WMM is enabled. I have tried turning off the iPad, resetting its network settings and most other tricks I researched on the internet. Is there any other trick I am not trying. Oh and the computer I am typing from is a MacBook Pro, which is connected wireless. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think either Networking or Apple iPods, iPads and iPhones forum will be better than Web & Email, so I moved the thread to the latter.

What encryption are you using? Have you tried w/o encryption and with any other encryption?


----------

